# CKS Summer Sale: 10% OFF EVERYTHING!!!



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Check out the cks website (http://coloradokayak.com) for some sick deals on sick gear. Everything in the store is 10% off, except consignment items and 2010 Jackson Kayaks. Here is a link to our flyer with more info about the sale: CKS Summer Sale--August 2009!

If you have any questions about anything, feel free to give us a call at 888-265-2925


Have fun out there and make sure you get on the BIG South while it's still good!!!


----------

